# Crossley HRN3



## internalfire (Feb 4, 2014)

Arrived at the museum a while ago and still sat under a sheet, Crossley HRN3 three cylinder 2-stroke which has been sat in Malta since 2012 since removal from an ex-RN water carrier.

Currently a little stuck she will go into the new Marine Room after Christmas and once undercover will be stripped and sorted.









No timescales for when she will run (if she will!) but nice to think it could be next year. A few spares came with her but anything serious might be a show stopper.









Work is slow with no volunteers and we have not opened at all this year, next Easter hopefully.
Stay safe
Paul

Internal Fire Museum


----------

